# RAID strip, installation möglich?

## Dasharteei

Ich bin ein Windows Vista nutzer und wollte zusätzlich noch gentoo auf meinem System installieren. Ich bin aber schon ganz am anfang beim partitionieren gescheitert. Der gentoo installer zeigt mir meine beiden Festplatten an und nicht den RAID strip.

Kann man da irgendwas machen? In meinem PC ist leider kein Platz für eine dritte festplatte, bzw. meine alten Festplatten die ich hier noch rumliegen habe passen auch garnicht in die SATA stecker rein.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Du musst von der Gentoo-CD starten mit  gentoo dodmraid.

```
boot: gentoo dodmraid
```

Danach haste unter /dev/mapper/ dein Raiddevice. z.B. nvidia_cffffbah bei mir.

Partitionieren und formatieren musste dann über /dev/mapper/nvidia_cfffbah  bzw /dev/mapper/nvidia_cffbahX

generkenel & dmraid rauf.

Dann Kernel erstellen mit z.B.

```
generkenel --dmraid --menuconfig all
```

device-mapper und raid0 am besten als builtin.

PS. genkernel weil es sonst sehr mühsam ist mit dmraid.  :Wink: 

----------

## Dasharteei

hmm, klingt kompliziert... ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich dann partitionieren/formatieren kann oder was generkenel sein soll und woher ich es bekomme   :Sad: 

----------

## siddy

hy!

sorry für die doofe frage aber wieviel erfahrung hast du mit linux??

hier mal ein paar links zu gentoo im allgemeinen. installation is auch dabei.

achte vorallem auf das howto mit dem raid.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Installieren_von_Gentoo_mit_NVRAID_unter_Nutzung_von_dmraid

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/index.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/list.xml

greets siddy

----------

## Dasharteei

Ich würd mich mal als Linux Anfänger bezeichnen. Gentoo hab ich schonmal vor ein paar Jahren installiert, daher weiss ich ungefähr was auf mich zukommt. Aber wirklich mit Linux gearbeitet hab ich noch nicht.

----------

## siddy

ich würde mal sagen du fängst bei der installationsanleitung an.

lies sie ganz durch und dann entscheide was du haben willst. wenn dir die grundlegenden dinge klar sind

so wie partitionsschema, 32 oder 64 bit system, lvm, welche grafische oberfläche (kde,gnome,fvwm.......)

usw., versuchst du es nochmal. 

und bei problemen oder fragen wird dir hier sicher geholfen.  :Very Happy: 

greetz siddy

----------

## root_tux_linux

Im Grunde musst du die Howtos kombinieren.

Für den Start von CD. partitionieren, formatieren nimmste die dmraid Howto.

Dann machst du mit der "normalen" Installationsanleitung weiter und wenn du /etc/fstab, grub und den Kernel einrichten musst, guckst du wieder in die dmraid howto.

Beides hat dir ja siddy rausgesucht.

Ist im  Grunde recht einfach wenn man es einmal gemacht hat.

----------

## Josef.95

Vor Veränderungen an der Festplatte (Partitionieren Formatieren) solltest du ein Backup der Vorhandenen Daten (Vista usw) anlegen!

Viel Erfolg!

----------

